# xmms on 8.2-release , amd64



## r00st3r (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm having trouble getting xmms to install using either ports or packages. When I install from ports, it fails with the following error:


```
checking for glib-config... /usr/local/bin/glib-config
checking for GLIB - version >= 1.2.2... no
*** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
*** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
*** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB was incorrectly installed
*** or that you have moved GLIB since it was installed. In the latter case, you
*** may want to edit the glib-config script: /usr/local/bin/glib-config
configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
```

It lets me install the package alright, but when I go to run xmms, I get the following error from the CLI:


```
bsd# xmms
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libgtk-12.so.2: unsupported file layout
```

Any recommendations to work around either of these? Or another mp3 player recommendation? I'm using mplayer currently, but don't really like it for audio playback.
TIA


----------



## r00st3r (Mar 1, 2011)

BTW, I did verify I have glib installed:


```
bsd# pkg_info | grep glib
glib-1.2.10_13      Some useful routines of C programming (previous stable vers
glib-2.26.1_1       Some useful routines of C programming (current stable versi
```

Also, I tried updating ports, same result.


----------



## aragon (Mar 1, 2011)

xmms is dead.  Long live multimedia/audacious.


----------



## dralex (Mar 8, 2011)

xmms works fine under 8.2... What I've done is to use a package add command on tunapie and that drags xmms along. Currently I'm running 8.2-release and xmms-1.2.11_14. Not sure which version is in the ports.


----------

